# SMS-Abzocke der Mobile Gateway Poland



## webwatcher (23 Oktober 2009)

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt : SMS-Abzocke der Mobile Gateway Poland


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt
> 23.10.2009
> SMS-Abzocke der Mobile Gateway Poland
> Verbraucherzentrale empfiehlt: Auf keinen Fall zahlen!


http://www.teltarif.de/verbraucherzentrale-sachsen-anhalt-warnung-sms-betrug/news/36226.html


> Unerwünschtes SMS-Abo soll 79 Euro pro Monat kosten



siehe auch 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=22166


> Warnung vor Mobile Gateway Poland und euroliquid


----------



## webwatcher (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS-Abzocke der Mobile Gateway Poland*

Region - Regensburg - Regensburg :: Mittelbayerische Zeitung :: www.mittelbayerische.de


> Vorsicht! Sexanbieter will über Handy abzocken
> 
> Vorsicht! Hier wird versucht, mit einer Handy-Masche abzuzocken. Die Regensburger Verbraucherschützerin Eva Traupe warnte am Mittwoch vor „Mobile Gateway Poland“, der Trick: Wenn der naive User auf eine SMS antwortet, hat er die „Dienstleistung“ eines Sexanbieters am Hals und soll 79 Euro zahlen.


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2009)

*AW: SMS-Abzocke der Mobile Gateway Poland*

Nun auch bei T-Online: SMS: Warnung vor neuer Abzocke


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2009)

*AW: SMS-Abzocke der Mobile Gateway Poland*

http://www.vzb.de/UNIQ125932053926554/link649431A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg
> 27.11.2009
> Dubiose Rechnung für Sex-SMS aus Polen
> Verbraucherzentrale rät von unbegründeten Zahlungen ab


----------

